# Let me tell to you a story ...



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll keep it short.

5 friends entered a magic carton together and flew away. Even though they did not leave from my location, they nonetheless lifted off at my command, and even now are cruising toward a target of my selection.

I won't post a DC#; but within this post there are clues to the nature of the payload.

Stay tuned to this station for updates as they become available.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I like they way you posted this. Making us put on out thinking caps to figure it out.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice riddle... can't wait for more..


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Mike! Looking forward to the carnage.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Who is the unlucky target I wonder.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm i think i know what 2 of them may be, can't wait to see this bad boy land and see if i was right


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ruh-roh.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Let the carnage fall! I also think "short" is a keyword!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My "thinking cap" is so rusty I hate to use it as it gives me bad ideas.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Let me drink some more Jack Daniels and see if I can figure this one out....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Let me drink some more Jack Daniels and see if I can figure this one out....


It'll be interesting to see if Jack Daniels can give insight into what Bacardi inspired ...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Tritones said:


> It'll be interesting to see if Jack Daniels can give insight into what Bacardi inspired ...


Aything inspired by alcohol has to be good. I'm on the edge of my seat now.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

max gas said:


> Aything inspired by alcohol has to be good. I'm on the edge of my seat now.


I'm on the edge of my toilet :new_all_coholic:uke::brushteeth:

Never mix Jack and Bacardi.....


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I'll keep it short.
> 
> 5 friends entered a magic carton together and flew away. Even though they did not leave from my location, they nonetheless lifted off at my command, and even now are cruising toward a target of my selection.
> 
> ...


Wondering what Mike was smoking coming up with this one???


Cigary said:


> My "thinking cap" is so rusty I hate to use it as it gives me bad ideas.


Last idea he had caused bombs to fall from the sky!



Coop D said:


> Let me drink some more Jack Daniels and see if I can figure this one out....


Drinking thinking same difference!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

max gas said:


> Aything inspired by alcohol has to be good. I'm on the edge of my seat now.


Hmm, i have had a few "inspired" moments that weren't so good, but i'm sure this bomb will be great!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

op2: Long night at work, thats all i could come up with.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I'll keep it short.
> 
> 5 friends entered a magic carton together and flew away. Even though they did not leave from my location, they nonetheless lifted off at my command, and even now are cruising toward a target of my selection.
> 
> .


The answer is either 65.3 mph or false.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> The answer is either 65.3 mph or false.


Based upon the information given, these are very close to the correct answers! Or else not ... it depends on the value of orange in the gibbous function.

Here are some more clues:

Astronomy is fun. Rabbits hop when they run. Two thousand pounds is a ton. Umbrellas can block the rain or the sun. Ruger is the name of a gun. Out of control my mind has spun.

USPS reports the following:

"Your item was processed through and left our ATLANTA, GA 30320 facility on May 31, 2011 at 10:16 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination."


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm...... nnnnn, that was easy, what I win? :ask:


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm lost. :rapture:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Hmm...... nnnnn, that was easy, what I win? :ask:


An all-expense paid trip to Loveland, Colorado.

I see you've already taken advantgae of your winnings. Congratulations.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok , Fuente Short Story 5er from a cigar shop in Atlanta. Heading...unknown :ask: 

:boom:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Ok , Fuente Short Story 5er from a cigar shop in Atlanta. Heading...unknown :ask:
> 
> :boom:


Interesting theory. Some really good ideas in there.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Tritones said:


> An all-expense paid trip to Loveland, Colorado.
> 
> I see you've already taken advantgae of your winnings. Congratulations.


LOL :dance:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

It’s obvious - he’s shipping some Thompson colebra coffins to that rhyming guy from “Princess Bride” that works at the McDonalds observatory! Right!?!?

(but that doesn't account for the cat - hmmmm???)

(... and I've had a lime Gimlet but never had an orange Gibbous...strange...)


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

For those still seeking clues, I have this to offer. Ultimately, you must look to the beginnings to discover the ends. Either that, or something else. Not that I'm indecisive, mind you. Tomorrow will bring what it will bring. Everything will be revealed in due time.

Oh, BTW - Someone mentioned to me that he could smoke these cigars all day long.

Maybe they're going to him.

Or maybe that's a smoke screen.

Or an idiot repellant. Wait - was that a clue? Who can say?????? Probably not. Just another red herring. Or green sardine. Yellow submarine. Blue Bayou.

Meanwhile, the magic carton carries its cargo closer and closer to the target ...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

thebayratt???

How does he work into this.... the bombardier?? Or the target?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Very good question. Bombardier? Target? Diversionary action?

Dang - with all this lead-up, I'm going to wish there were more than 5 friends in that magic carton ...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

a ton of padron 2000's ....great prize


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

We're getting close, now ...

Out for Delivery, June 02, 2011, 8:08 am, Again, same somewhere else 
Sorting Complete, June 02, 2011, 7:58 am, Same somewhere else
Arrival at Post Office, June 02, 2011, 7:43 am, Somewhere else
Processed through Sort Facility, June 01, 2011, 6:07 pm, Somewhere 

When he told me he could smoke these all day long, did he know what would happen? Did a heron hint at the possibilities? Will these even last him a full day? Only time will tell; fortunately, time is gearing up for her story. Will the fat lady sing? Who killed Thursby? Stay tuned for our next exciting episode!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, lookee here:

Delivered, June 02, 2011, 9:17 am, 
Notice Left, June 02, 2011, 8:41 am,


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmmm ... I'm starting to wonder ...


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I could be epically far from the truth but this is my attempt.

AF short story, Pinar 2000, tatuaje avion, a viaje, ambos mundos, RP edge


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I can now reveal that Johnny Rock was mostly correct - 5 Short Stories ordered by me, sent by a great BOTL (DBCcigar) in Georgia, to ...

Drum roll, please ...

The State of Tennessee ...

The Town of Monroe ...

The mailbox of ...

of ...

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, yeah! That's how I roll! Shuckins!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/292009-tritones-bomb.html


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just read through this whole post so a little late to the party but gotta say you made that bombing quite interesting Mike!


----------

